# Bikepark Lac Blanc - Übernachtungen



## buttercup (16. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

wir planen einen Bikepark-Besuch in Lac Blanc (Elsass) über mehrere Tage. Hat jemand einen Übernachtungstipp in der Nähe des Parks? Am besten wären Ferienwohnungen oder Chalets... Bin für alle Tipps dankbar. 

Lieben Dank und schönen Abend allerseits!!
Ivonne


----------



## scylla (17. April 2012)

wenn ihr es nur wenige Meter bis zum Park haben wollt, würde ich es mal hier versuchen: 
http://www.blancrupt.com/
ist halt keine FeWo und recht spartanisch ausgestattet, aber dafür ist die Lage nicht zu überbieten 

Preiswert und gut sind die Chalets Wormsa
http://www.alsace-chalets.fr/index4.php
Allerdings muss man zum Park dann immer mit dem Auto fahren.

In Orbey unterhalb vom Lac Blanc gibt's auch noch einen Campingplatz mit Chalets
http://www.chalets-orbey.com/
kenne ich allerdings nicht persönlich, und man müsste auch mit dem Auto hochfahren.

Wenn ihr auch damit leben könnt, keine eigene Kochmöglichkeit zu haben,  auch mal nach Gites schauen. Gibt's in Orbey und Umgebung genügend.

Hartgesottene können auch direkt unten am Lift campen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttercup (17. April 2012)

Salut Scylla!

Damit kann man doch arbeiten!  Lieben Dank für die Tipps. Werde die Links mal abklappern. Hab jetzt mal in Gerardmer angefragt. Sind 20 km bis zum Park... Nicht optimal.

Weitere Tipps - immer her damit. Bei Superduperpssssschtnichtverraten-orimustkillyou Tipps natürlich auch gern per PM. 

Sonnige Grüße
Ivonne


----------



## scylla (17. April 2012)

direkt oben beim park sind auch noch:
http://www.les-terrasses-du-lac-blanc.com/
und ein kleines rifugio "tinfronce" (hab gerade keinen link dazu gefunden)

ist aber immer ausgebucht da, wir haben spontan noch nie ein plätzchen bekommen.

le bonhomme wäre eigentlich auch noch gut gelegen, aber leider sieht's da fewo-technisch auch nicht so super aus. wir hatten da nur mal das gefunden
http://www.lesmyrtilles68.com/ war aber nichts mehr zu haben, daher kenne ich es nicht.

hast du dich hier schon mal durchgeklickt?
http://www.lac-blanc.com/lac-blanc-hiver/chambres_hotes_vallee_en_alsace.htm


----------



## buttercup (17. April 2012)

Supergummigut - hab alles angeschrieben, was in Frage kommt. Mal schauen, ob wir irgendwo ein Platzerl finden. 1000 Dank für deine Hilfe - ich werd dich in mein Nachtgebet einschließen.


----------



## buttercup (18. April 2012)

Schöner Mist - alles belegt.  Also wer noch einen heißen Tipp hat: HER DAMIT!


----------



## scylla (18. April 2012)

wann wollt ihr denn hinfahren??

schau mal nach "chambres d'hotes", das sind quasi gästezimmer, die privatleute vermieten. da hast du am ehesten eine chance, wenn alles andere belegt ist. ist meistens auch ganz nett. so haben wir jedenfalls noch immer was gefunden zum übernachten, selbst wenn feiertage waren und wir ziemlich last-minute gesucht haben.
z.b. hier durchklicken: http://www.chambres-hotes.fr/departement_chambres-hotes_haut-rhin_68_de.html


----------



## buttercup (19. April 2012)

Wir wollen das lange Wochenende im Mai nutzen - wie anscheinend alle anderen auch. 

Hab alles abgeklappert - auch deinen letzten Link. Mal schauen, bei einem Appartement sieht's nicht ganz so schlecht aus. Jetzt heißt's Daumendrücken...

Zur Not wird eben doch gecampt - suboptimal mit Baby im Schlepptau. Aber wird auch gehen, wenn es muss.

Nochmal lieben Dank!


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

buttercup schrieb:


> Wir wollen das lange Wochenende im Mai nutzen - wie anscheinend alle anderen auch.



Ich drück die Daumen.

Vor ihr mit Baby campen geht, würd ich halt im Zweifelsfall wirklich noch ein paar "chambres d'hotes" abfragen. Hatte damit noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## M::::: (21. April 2012)

Also die Chalets de wormsa fand ich für den Preis etwas sehr spartanisch 
Auch das der Besitzer mit seinem Quad andauernd über s Grundstück gerast ist fand ich eher blöd ,besonders mit hinblick auf die Kids.

Wenn Du mit etwas Fahrtzeit leben kannst guck doch mal hier : http://www.vallee-munster.eu/
Das Munstertal bietet recht viele Fewo s und Campingplätze.
Je nach Ort fährst Du ca 30 min. zum Park.

Auf dem Kamm beim Bikemarkt gibt s auch diverse Ferme Auberges die auch Zimmer anbieten.Ist dann so was wie Ferien auf dem Bauernhof.

Wir sind auch am Pfingst We da,haben aber auch schon im Januar gebucht 

Gruß M


----------



## scylla (21. April 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit etwas Fahrtzeit leben kannst guck doch mal hier : http://www.vallee-munster.eu/
> Das Munstertal bietet recht viele Fewo s und Campingplätze.
> Je nach Ort fährst Du ca 30 min. zum Park.



wo du's sagst... wir haben uns mal beim vorbeifahren einen campingplatz in munster "vorgemerkt", wo mobilehomes vermietet werden.
http://campings.village-center.de/alsace/camping-montagne-parc-fecht.php
sah jetzt nicht top aus, aber als notlösung, wenn alles andere dicht ist, vielleicht doch brauchbarer als ein zelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttercup (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

lieben Dank für die Tipps! Hab jetzt ein Appartement gefunden, in das bis zu 12 Leute passen. Die Vermieterin ist super nett. Ich werde nach dem Wochenende berichten, wie es war.

http://www.kaysersberg.com/LEI/Mada...RIE=1900047&langue=1&sessionalea=6,760806E-02

Ist vom 17.-20.05. noch jemand von euch da?


----------



## lippy98 (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Mit n par Jungs zusammen plane ich einen Urlaub dort im park. 
Jedoch sind wir alle erst 17 und haben daher kein auto. Meine frage daher: Gibt es vor ort eine unterkunftsmöglichkeit???
Generell würden wir auch zelten, jedoch ohne dusche und co....
Und wie sieht es vor Ort mit Verpflegung aus?
Gibt es einen Lade ect?
Danke schonmal für alle tipps


----------



## lippy98 (8. Juni 2015)

und kann man den prark mit öffentlichen Verkersmitteln ereichen?


----------



## roadspeedy (22. September 2015)

lippy98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Mit n par Jungs zusammen plane ich einen Urlaub dort im park.
> Jedoch sind wir alle erst 17 und haben daher kein auto. Meine frage daher: Gibt es vor ort eine unterkunftsmöglichkeit???
> Generell würden wir auch zelten, jedoch ohne dusche und co....
> ...


Camping auf dem Parkplatz kein Problem. Duschen und Toiletten gibt es im Bikepark. Aber früh duschen gehen, schließen irgendwann. Nur essen kann man vergessen. Selbst verpflegen ist angesagt!!


----------



## Vince Vega (24. September 2015)

lippy98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Mit n par Jungs zusammen plane ich einen Urlaub dort im park.
> Jedoch sind wir alle erst 17 und haben daher kein auto. Meine frage daher: Gibt es vor ort eine unterkunftsmöglichkeit???
> Generell würden wir auch zelten, jedoch ohne dusche und co....
> ...



Wann plant ihr den Urlaub? Der Park hat nur noch dieses Wochenende auf und dann war's das für diese Saison.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. September 2015)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr den Urlaub? Der Park hat nur noch dieses Wochenende auf und dann war's das für diese Saison.



Schau mal auf das Datum der Anfrage 

8. Juni ist schon ne Weile her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (25. September 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Datum der Anfrage
> 
> 8. Juni ist schon ne Weile her.



Ok mein Fehler


----------



## lippy98 (25. September 2015)

Danke für alles waren dann doch in unserem heimpark beerfelden


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. September 2015)

lippy98 schrieb:


> Danke für alles waren dann doch in unserem heimpark beerfelden



O.K.

Wobei Lac Blanc meiner Meinung nach sehr zu Empfehlen ist.
Wir waren Anfang September dort.
Mit dem Wohnwagen konnten wir direkt am Parkplatz stehen 
Es ist allerdings Schade , das der Bikepark nur Samstag,Sonntag und Feiertag`s offen ist.
Das Restaurant hat auch nur an diesen Tagen bis 19 Uhr geöffnet.
Genauso lange kann man dort die Toiletten und Duschen benutzen.
Die Strecken sind sehr Abwechslungsreich und gut gepflegt 
Ich würde gerne noch mal hin fahren , aber nur für ein Wochenende ist mir die Anfahrt dann doch etwas zu lang.


----------

